# PRSI and requalifying for jobseekers



## JIMOMA (16 Apr 2010)

Hello all, hope someone can help, have tried the welfare site but its not all that enlightening - I have been unemployed the last 11 months and have managed to get a job starting this monday, its contract and lasts for three months. If the worst comes to the worst and their is no work after this time i will be once again unemployed - my question is, will i requalify for jobseekers benefit after this time spent working (I know it says you need 13 weeks of prsi on the welfare site to requalify and i am getting 12 weeks), is any prsi contribution made whilst on JB that might constitute that extra week and also i am due to attend a family wedding in italy in July but if i go(take a week off work) will my prsi contributions be broken and what does this ultimately mean??? Sorry if I'm babbling, hope this makes sense


----------



## Welfarite (17 Apr 2010)

First of all, if you have to claim JB again after 12 weeks work, it will be treated as a continuation of your original claim until that exhausts after 312 days paid (12 months). Then, you will need 13 weeks piad PRSI to requalify for another 312 days. The 12 weeks will count towards this and you will need another 1 week to make the criteria. The 13 weeks, therefore, does not have to be in one block but that extra week's work will be vital to you!


----------



## Jano (18 Apr 2010)

Welfarite - is there a min amount of money that must be earned each week to qualify for the full rate of JB again after the 13 weeks?


----------



## keith26 (21 Apr 2010)

Hi Welfarite,

I also would like to know what the min payment contribution for the 13 weeks is.

My situation is slightly different. Got let go last MARCH, have applied for hundreds of jobs (and I am not being at all fussy about what I am going for!!) but still nothing.

I was recently 'means' tested and with my partner working full time my allowance was reduced from €196 to €63. They took into account, I assume, the commission she got (which is not always there as she works in retail), and also the bank holidays that were in the 3 months of payslips that we gave the social. 

There is never any spare cash left over after the first week she gets paid and I have to pay the mortgage out of what I get and also give her a few euros for petrol to get to work for the rest of the month. Plus we have 2 children in school that need clothes, books etc...holy crap...my little boy has not had a new pair of glasses in over a year as we don't have the money to buy them!!!

SORRY...rant over...and back to the point.

I went on the Short term enterprise allowance to try and get a business going, but didn't get the funds to but the main piece of equipment I needed to make a go of it (€650..to be exact), but that time ran out after 6 months and I had to re-sign...hence my situation now.

When I went to the social the lady behind the counter told me if I could get 13 weeks contributions I could go back onto the jobseekers for another year or hopefully until I found a job.

I am pretty sure I could get a job in my friends shop (where I was let go from) if he only had to pay my contributions..but...what would he have to pay. I know he is struggling (retail shop) but am pretty sure he will give me a hand if he only has to pay contributions for me.

Sorry for being so long-winded, but I have looked everywhere for this info and this was the first thing that was relevant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Welfarite (21 Apr 2010)

The rule is that you must have 13 weeks at a qualifying rate of contribution, such as Class A. The job must obviously be a bone fida job and not just 'manufactured' to get the contributions paid. Sw might investigate if they think its not.


----------

